# Pulley Tension Spring



## jjp735i (May 12, 2015)

I had to replace a bolt on the pulley that hold the 2 drive belts. There was a huge tension spring that hooks to the pulleys and to a notch towards the back. Had to be at least 5 inches needed to stretch the spring to get it back on. There was no way I was able to just pull it enough to get it back on. 

I noticed it also keep the tension on the brake pedal.

Is there a trick to getting this spring back on. 

I have a Yard machine, 42" cut. Basic MTD tractor. 7 speed. if that helps at all,

Thanks, jjp


----------



## jjp735i (May 12, 2015)

Got everything back together using a brake hook spring tool


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are the kind of results we like to read.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I use a vice-grip pliers & pull with both feet against the rear tires.


----------

